# My AK project



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So I am underway with my project of modernizing my AK. Below is what I have so far. I also ordered an EoTech but it is back ordered so I should have that within a week or two. What do you guys think?

Started life as a standard WASR 10

-Ulitimak gas tube w/ picatinny
-Fobus forward grip w/ 3 picatinny
-Fobus grip
-Tapco forward grip w/ battery compartment 
(also have M3X light and Romi folding stock)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks good, how's it shoot?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

2400 said:


> Looks good, how's it shoot?


Well it shoots as good as you would expect with it's short site ratios. I am hoping that I can take better advantage of the rifles accuracy with the EoTech


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like your off and running. How many rounds does that mag hold?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Looks like your off and running. How many rounds does that mag hold?


Looks like a 30 rounder. One of these days I want get something along the lines one of those WASR10 and leave it stock. I had a Norinco VEPR which was a total POS.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure is cool.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If there was any way I could figure out how to fit in another project, it would be an AK. Your's looks good. Looks like that is a side folding stock. How does that compare to the underfold in terms of comfort when your shootin' it? When it happens, I think I'd like to get a foldingk stock of some sort just for the cool factor, etc. Can you still get AK's (Romanian, I think) for $300, give or take? Or have they gone up?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Charlie said:


> If there was any way I could figure out how to fit in another project, it would be an AK. Your's looks good. Looks like that is a side folding stock. How does that compare to the underfold in terms of comfort when your shootin' it? When it happens, I think I'd like to get a foldingk stock of some sort just for the cool factor, etc. Can you still get AK's (Romanian, I think) for $300, give or take? Or have they gone up?


I have never shot an underfold one. I do like the one I have though! It is very solid and I like being able to fold it up when transporting. Yeah the WASR's are damn good guns. The finish is not as good as others but they function 100%. They run around $300 to $330. Worth the money for sure!


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

what about going to the 'M4' style stock? i've seen them on a few ak's. it helps alot in the winter months when you have to wear a heavier coat, you can adjust the stock inward so that it still has the same fit to your sholder. i think you can get them on cheaperthandirt.com


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> what about going to the 'M4' style stock? i've seen them on a few ak's. it helps alot in the winter months when you have to wear a heavier coat, you can adjust the stock inward so that it still has the same fit to your sholder. i think you can get them on cheaperthandirt.com


I have seen those and though about it but I really like the one I have now. It doesn't (usually) get very cold here during the winter so I have no problem adjusting while wearing a jacket or not. I also like how compact it is when folded.


----------

